# Muscle Bound



## Bezz (Dec 12, 2008)

Hi all

Who have encountered this phenomina with theire birds before?
Why does it happen?
Is there MUTI to counteract it?

Bezz


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Could you please explain further what you mean exactly?


----------



## Bezz (Dec 12, 2008)

Charis said:


> Could you please explain further what you mean exactly?


Hi 

After a verry hard race or hard training flight your birds muscles get so stiff that they cant even fly.

Bezz


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

a nice warm bath with some bath salts might help and rehydrate the birds when they get back with electolyte mix in the water.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

How old are the birds? Are they young?
If they are young, forcing young birds to fly, before the 10th flight appears, is painful and may cause them permanent damage or dislike of flying...as per Jerry at Foy's Pigeon Supply.


----------



## Brummie (Feb 16, 2009)

Bezz said:


> Hi all
> 
> Who have encountered this phenomina with theire birds before?
> Why does it happen?
> ...


I've had that problem.I just let the bird rest. It came around in time.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

ALWAYS let them fly (preferably loft flying so not to further stress them) the day after a hard race or training toss. If not, all the lactic acid built up in their muscles will not be burned off, and their muscles will become stiff and sore, taking them longer to recover. Give them a little honey in the water upon return to help relax them as well as give them a energy boost. Electrolytes are great as well. The day after the race I always like to give mine a nice bath if the weather is nice. It helps get a load of stress off of them, and the salts are good for their feathers


----------



## Brummie (Feb 16, 2009)

MaryOfExeter said:


> ALWAYS let them fly (preferably loft flying so not to further stress them) the day after a hard race or training toss. If not, all the lactic acid built up in their muscles will not be burned off, and their muscles will become stiff and sore, taking them longer to recover. Give them a little honey in the water upon return to help relax them as well as give them a energy boost. Electrolytes are great as well. The day after the race I always like to give mine a nice bath if the weather is nice. It helps get a load of stress off of them, and the salts are good for their feathers


I do not disagree with you, however the key word's here are "let them fly".
I tried to shake my bird off the landing board, before I found out what was going on.
If you have ever been in a marathon or cross country and cramp up, the last thing I wanted my coach to say was "your training tomorrow"


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

How old are the birds? Are they young?
If they are young, forcing young birds to fly, before the 10th flight appears, is painful and may cause them permanent damage or dislike of flying...as per Jerry at Foy's Pigeon Supply.
__________________


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

I agree with Becky. When you cramp on your legs,you are supposed to stretch it out because apparently stretching can relieve muscle tension. I wonder if you can massage them as well. LOL!

When I used to be in fitness usually the next day is sore day. So you stretch your muscles to relieve the stiffness and soreness.


----------



## Bezz (Dec 12, 2008)

Charis said:


> How old are the birds? Are they young?
> If they are young, forcing young birds to fly, before the 10th flight appears, is painful and may cause them permanent damage or dislike of flying...as per Jerry at Foy's Pigeon Supply.
> __________________


I dont know the age, as they are not my birds, but a friends.
I personally have never encoutered this.

Bezz


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

Muscle cramps, horses after a race must be walked to cool down to prevent cramps. Runners walk off a leg cramp. So I assume Birds should be lofted flown to stretch out sore muscles. Science tells us that protein helps the muscles contract and potassium helps the muscles relax. This is why banannas are good for muscle cramps. How to give a bird extra potassium for cramps is the question and I do not know the answer.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Brummie said:


> I do not disagree with you, however the key word's here are "let them fly".
> I tried to shake my bird off the landing board, before I found out what was going on.
> If you have ever been in a marathon or cross country and cramp up, the last thing I wanted my coach to say was "your training tomorrow"


Yep. All I do is open the door and tell them "if you want, you can come out". If they show no interest, I just close the door.

I'm not sure how you'd give the bird more potassium, but it would be interesting to try. I don't know if they're supposed to eat bananas


----------

